# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Thermal sensor cable

## Teo

Μήπως έχει ιδέα κανεις που μπορώ να βρω ένα καλώδιο που στην άκρη του έχει ένα θερμόμετρο;

http://mobile.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=98838

http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...00_detail.html


κατάστρεψα ένα τέτοιο καταλάθος από ένα aerocool touch 1000 και ψάχνω να το αντικαταστήσω αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι online.

----------


## ydin

www.slackerxl.gr Ζητα τον Γιωργο. Πες οτι σε εστειλε ο YDinopoulos

----------


## Teo

> www.slackerxl.gr Ζητα τον Γιωργο. Πες οτι σε εστειλε ο YDinopoulos


Σε ευχαριστω πολύ! Θα περάσω τη Δευτέρα το πρωί απο εκεί μπας και έχει.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Teo

> Σε ευχαριστω πολύ! Θα περάσω τη Δευτέρα το πρωί απο εκεί μπας και έχει.
> Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!


@ydin

Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ, τα παιδιά με εξυπηρέτησαν!
Δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει τέτοιο μαγαζί στην Ελλάδα, πήρα ιδέες κα ιγια το δικό μου pc modding!

----------


## ydin

Κορυφαιο το παιδι, με πολυ μεγαλη φαντασια και χερια που 'πιανουν'

----------


## NetTraptor

μεγάλη μορφή!

----------

